# Book recommendations?



## FivePointSpurgeonist (May 10, 2021)

I’m looking for any book recommendations on biblical manhood but also anything good on parenting and family, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hLuke (May 11, 2021)

I highly recommend "Humility True Greatness", by _C.J. Mahaney. _He gives biblical and practical advice about maintaining a humble mindset in life. As a parent himself, Mahaney dedicates this book to his son making it in my opinion a good choice for both parents and men. 

"Boundaries", by _Dr. Henry Cloud & Dr. John Townsend_, from the first two chapters I read today, seems to be a solid choice for a Christian wanting to better manage relationships in a family context. But I can't yet offer a wholesome recommendation: though the Amazon reviews for the book are overwhelmingly positive.

Blessings,

Hayden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (May 11, 2021)

Time for my yearly pitch for Gouge "Domestical Duties"!

Seriously, RHB has republished it in three volumes called "Building a Godly Home" and it is excellent. A puritan (but easily read) series of questions and answers about relationships between a husband and wife, their duties to each other, their duties to children, and children's duties to parents. Covers a wide variety of topics.

My other favorite "parenting" book is Beeke's "Parenting by God's Promises".

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (May 11, 2021)

My suggestions would be:

Gouge - _Domestical Duties _in three volumes.

Bridges - commentary on Proverbs

Beeke - _Parenting by God's Promises

The Family Worship Bible Guide_

Not so much biblical, but it is important to have some of the disciplines below, at least they were for me in my development:

Listen to or read some good biographies of masculine men (Christian and non-Christian). Observe their victories and their struggles with sin. Learn from these great men of old—the good and the bad.

Challenge yourself in the wilderness. Spend some extended time camping and backpacking. Teach yourself how to survive in the wild. Go on long hikes with only you and your prayers. The wild is an excellent teacher of masculinity. Also, please participate in these activities with your children.

Learn a hobby, something that involves using your hands unchained from a computer. Some examples are woodburning, painting, learn an instrument, carving, building, or something along those lines. One day, teach your children that hobby. Let them observe how rewarding it is for your to partake in that hobby.

Learn the art of sharpening a knife. Teach your children how to do this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (May 11, 2021)

Logan said:


> Time for my yearly pitch for Gouge "Domestical Duties"!


Didn’t you make your wife read that before you’d marry her?


----------



## Logan (May 11, 2021)

ZackF said:


> Didn’t you make your wife read that before you’d marry her?



Ha! Well, I made the suggestion that we read it together while we were courting and it turned out very beneficially, but I don't think I "made her" read it


----------

